

Hiring Hipster Software Developers, a Practical Guide - BenjaminCoe
http://blog.attachments.me/post/20472803382/hiring-hipster-software-developers-a-practical-guide

======
AdamMeghji
While not exactly a Barista, our bootstrapped startup invested in a DeLonghi
EC702 15-Bar-Pump Espresso Maker for approx $175 USD on Amazon.com. We'd
usually make Starbucks runs and spend $2.50/trip once or twice a day, so it
didn't take long to pay itself back.

But more importantly, it's been a fun for us developers to try and hack our
little entry-level espresso maker into pulling the best cup possible. Toying
with the variables that go in to pulling a tasty espresso (quality of grinds,
grind fineness, tamping, duration of pull, etc.) has become an on-going
project here, and our espresso rituals are now baked in to our culture.

So yeah, definitely recommend "hiring a barista", even if it's just a DeLonghi
EC702 15-Bar-Pump Espresso Maker.

------
BenjaminCoe
I thought it would be worth talking about some of the steps we take at my
company to foster a workplace attractive to today's urban-hipster-software-
developer.

------
superMilkChan
what does your barista do? dev ops? do you ever get your dev ops and sysadmin
mixed up? how many fixies do you have?

